# Η περιπέτεια του Έλληνα διερμηνέα



## nickel (Feb 5, 2012)

Τη σειρά _Sherlock_ του BBC την είδα πρόσφατα για δεύτερη φορά. Για την ακρίβεια, είδα για δεύτερη φορά τα πρώτα τρία επεισόδια, πριν δω τα τρία της δεύτερης σειράς. Δεν τα πολυθυμόμουν, αλλά έτσι κι αλλιώς είναι το είδος του σίριαλ που μου αρέσει, για πολλούς λόγους. 

Για τους φίλους της σειράς έχω ένα μικρό δωράκι. Σημαντικό πρόσωπο στη σειρά είναι ο αδελφός του Σέρλοκ, ο Μάικροφτ. Στις πρωτότυπες ιστορίες του Σέρλοκ Χολμς (που όλοι ξέρετε ότι προφέρεται Χόουμς [həʊmz]), ο Μάικροφτ πρωτοεμφάνιζεται στο διήγημα _The Adventure of the Greek Interpreter_, που δημοσιεύτηκε στο Strand Magazine το 1893. Ο αυθεντικός Μάικροφτ είναι αρκετά διαφορετικός από τον αδελφό του σύγχρονου μπιμπισικού Χολμς, και θα τον γνωρίσετε μέσα από αυτό το διήγημα (και το σκίτσο που το συνόδευε). Στο διήγημα πρωτοεμφανίζεται και η φανταστική λέσχη στην οποία συχνάζει ο Μάικροφτ, η Diogenes Club. Ε, αφού η ιστορία αφορά την περιπέτεια ενός Έλληνα διερμηνέα (και τι διερμηνέα! «I interpret all languages—or nearly all»), σας την έφτιαξα σε ένα περιποιημένο PDF για να τη διαβάσετε. Δεν είναι από τις καλύτερες ιστορίες, σας προειδοποιώ· δεν έχει ανατροπές ούτε ιδιαίτερη επίδειξη των ικανοτήτων των αδελφών Χολμς. Αν από την άλλη θέλετε να το τραβήξετε, υπάρχει στο YouTube και το επεισόδιο με την περιπέτεια του Έλληνα διερμηνέα που είχε προβληθεί το 1985 (με τον Κύπριο Alkis Kritikos στο ρόλο του διερμηνέα) — διάρκεια 50 λεπτά. Η διερμηνεία, που στο βίντεο γίνεται στα ελληνικά, έχει το ειδικό ενδιαφέρον της. Και, αναπόφευκτα, το σενάριο διαφέρει σε καίρια σημεία από το πρωτότυπο.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SG7OwHr4JHU

Έχω τρία μεταφραστικά μεζεδάκια από την ιστορία:

Whether these were private grounds, however, or bona-fide country was more than I could possibly venture to say.
Θυμίζω ότι το _bone fide_ δεν σημαίνει πάντα «καλή τη πίστει», αλλά και «γνήσιος» («κανονική εξοχή»).
His visitor, on entering his rooms, had drawn a life-preserver from his sleeve, and had so impressed him with the fear of instant and inevitable death that he had kidnapped him for the second time. 
Το _life preserver_ είναι το σωσίβιο στα αγγλικά της Αμερικής. Στα βρετανικά αγγλικά είναι το ματσούκι.
Όταν μπήκε, και μπόρεσα να τον δω πιο καθαρά κάτω από το αχνό φως της λάμπας, τρόμαξα με την εμφάνισή του. Ήταν κάτωχρος και αποστεωμένος, με αστραφτερά μάτια που προεξείχαν και πρόδιδαν ότι το ψυχικό του σθένος ήταν μεγαλύτερο από το σωματικό. Όμως, αυτό που σόκαρε περισσότερο ήταν το πρόσωπό του που ήταν τυλιγμένο με γάζες και ένα μεγάλο κομμάτι κάλυπτε το στόμα του.
Απόσπασμα από πρόσφατη ελληνική μετάφραση (εδώ). _Sticking plaster_ στο πρωτότυπο, που είναι μάλλον μπλάστρι ή αυτοκόλλητος επίδεσμος, όχι γάζες. Σήμερα θα λέγαμε λευκοπλάστ, τσιρότο.

Για τους πολύ περίεργους:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Adventure_of_the_Greek_Interpreter
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diogenes_Club
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sherlock_(TV_series)


----------



## sarant (Feb 5, 2012)

Μπράβο, κι εγώ την είχα προσέξει αυτή την περιπέτεια (και συμφωνώ και με την εκτίμησή σου).


----------



## Count Baltar (Feb 5, 2012)

Σημεία των καιρών: το πρώτο πράγμα που μου πήγε στο νου βλέποντας τον τίτλο του νήματος ήταν ότι θα επρόκειτο για την ιστορία κάποιου που δούλεψε καμιά βδομάδα κάπου και τον έχουν φεσώσει.


----------



## nickel (Feb 5, 2012)

Count Baltar said:


> Σημεία των καιρών: το πρώτο πράγμα που μου πήγε στο νου βλέποντας τον τίτλο του νήματος ήταν ότι θα επρόκειτο για την ιστορία κάποιου που δούλεψε καμιά βδομάδα κάπου και τον έχουν φεσώσει.


Υποτίθεται ότι έτσι σκέφτηκα, αντιδεοντολογικά και δόλια, όταν αποφάσισα να μη βάλω το όνομα του Σέρλοκ ή του Ντόιλ στον τίτλο...
:devil:


----------



## Count Baltar (Feb 5, 2012)

Σημείο των καιρών #2: όταν κατάλαβα περί τίνος επρόκειτο σταμάτησα να διαβάζω.


----------



## crystal (Feb 5, 2012)

Για την οποία ιστορία γίνεται αναφορά (με άλλο όνομα και εντελώς διαφορετική υπόθεση) στο πρώτο επεισόδιο του τρίτου κύκλου. Αλλά μόλις ανακάλυψα ότι την έχουν εδώ: The Geek Interpreter. :)


----------

